# Cooling & Exhaust



## heikobots (Sep 17, 2010)

greetings all, I have another 2 questions I need help with.

1. are there any other tips anyone might have regarding oil pressure for the AEIO320E1B motor in the Bellanca decathlon, we have made very sure that our baffles are sealing well, we have increased airflow by re-inforcing the lower air outlet under the engine to alow max air thru the system, it is definitely temperature related, in ou winter oil press stays in the green (5-30 degrees celcius) but in our summer (30-50 degrees celcius) we struggle with the pressure going into the caution zone..

2. any ideas for a good alternate exhaust system for the AEIO320E1B, something that could give us good performance and is rugged enough to endure our high temp fluctuations and rough airfields.

Thanks
Heiko


----------

